# icd-10-cm code for vaginal cuff dehiscence post hysterectomy



## eutsler (Apr 1, 2019)

What's the best diagnosis for a vaginal cuff rupture/dehiscence? This is about 3 months after hysterectomy, op report says "vaginal cuff open approximately 1 inch with bowel present at the cuff edge.". I keep finding N99.3-vaginal vault prolapse after hysterectomy-- but that doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## meghanhannus (Apr 1, 2019)

eutsler said:


> What's the best diagnosis for a vaginal cuff rupture/dehiscence? This is about 3 months after hysterectomy, op report says "vaginal cuff open approximately 1 inch with bowel present at the cuff edge.". I keep finding N99.3-vaginal vault prolapse after hysterectomy-- but that doesn't sound right to me.



Hello eutsler,

What about DX T81.32XA disruption of internal operation (surgical) wound NOS; this code includes disruption or dehiscence of internal organ or other internal tissue.

Hope this helps~


----------



## csperoni (Apr 1, 2019)

I agree about disruption of a surgical wound, but I would consider the vaginal cuff external, so T81.31XA.


----------

